# A few for a friend



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Made these guys for our trip to Lunge Lodge in Ontario next week. 4 1/2" long by 3/4" wide, basswood twitchbaits... They have a nice wide wobble with a little belly roll, and have done well in the cold water here in PA for me. So this will be their test... (same bait just angled to show the scales, top bait is prism tape, bottom bait is gloss over flat black)


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

those look great! Love the colors. Is the top bait a prizm tape over foil(with a layer of clearcoat in between?)? Or prism tape over silver paint?

And are the lips flat?

thanks.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice work. I like the black the best. I've always wondered if a black crank would work. I know it does for bass, but I've not tried it for musky.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys! Pizza- the first one is just prism tape cut out to the shape, and then sprayed over with white and light blue scales. Since I'm still using spray cans  I try to tone down the brightness of the tape with a light scale pattern, and it gives it a cool flash when twitched. The orange belly was requested, I don't know if that's the route I would've went for myself .. maybe he was thinkin contrast?? The lips are square and flat.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Post some pictures if you score with those Evan. They should work well for you.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for the info, would have never guessed. I think I got some prism tape at hobbyland (in the pinewood derby car section)but haven't used it. Its got a bunch of reflective squares maybe 7mmX7mm or so that are all adjacent to each other. Add another thing to my list of "must try this out".....it is pretty obnoxious. As much as I avoid and hate making scales, I'll give it another shot. But I need to find a better mesh that will leave more of the prism sticker showing through. Maybe I'll hack up one of my backpacks with the mesh backpocket? Or dig up the bag for my slumberjack sleeping pad lol...

I've also got some other tape stuff that is basically clear tape with reflective scales, that's what I thought you were using. 

Cheers to the rattlecan!


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

I've seen the clear stuff with the reflective scales, it looks really good, I have a bunch of Crane Baits that were made with it. I found the stuff I used at a craft store, they had all types of colors and pattern tapes. It comes in sheets, probably 5"x7" or so. And if you get to a Wal-Mart, just pick up a laundry bag...they're perfect for scaling, and cheap. 

I'm hopin to have a ton of pictures, so I will gladly keep you guys up to date on the catches! Thanks!


----------

